# Front end rattling, and brakes make a weird sound...



## norwish (Feb 22, 2010)

My bike's front end rattles like crazy. I don't ever remember it doing this before I made a few changes, but then again, it never really got ridden like it did today. The changes that were made were these: dropped handlebar height and adjusted the spacers. Fine-tuned the angle of the bar to better suit my riding style. I changed the tires. I can't seem to figure out why it rattles; I tightened everything!

Also, my brakes make a funny noise. When I got the bike from the shop the brake pads were rubbing against the rotor, so I managed to adjust it so that the wheel spins freely. However, they got some serious use today, and it's a little frightening to hear that sound coming from the back end (lol, fart joke?).

Any help or troubleshooting I can do?

btw, the bike is a 2011 Devinci Cameleon 3. 
Full specs are listed HERE


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

You probably have some play in the headset when you swapped around the spacers and stuff. If the spacers move then your headset is loose. They shouldn't move around at ALL. So reloosen everything, lube it if you have to, and tighten in all back down, HARD. Also, make sure the frame is bearing weight, you can't assemble the fork on a stand or it won't get all the way into the space.


----------



## jgo666 (Apr 10, 2011)

What kind of sound is it making?

Might sound silly or too obvious but maybe it's the cables up front? I have hydros and the brake lines used to slightly tap each other when hitting bumps, but the sound seemed like it was coming from something/somewhere else. A tiny piece of tape fixes the problem.


----------



## norwish (Feb 22, 2010)

jgo666 said:


> What kind of sound is it making?
> 
> Might sound silly or too obvious but maybe it's the cables up front? I have hydros and the brake lines used to slightly tap each other when hitting bumps, but the sound seemed like it was coming from something/somewhere else. A tiny piece of tape fixes the problem.


It sounds too metallic to be the cables. At first I thought I was just being paranoid, but I'm sure that it's something to do with the actual components that I fiddled with. I'll try the spacer/headset thing that pfox said. I'll also try the tape (or zipties! ).


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

If you loosened the stem you have a loose headset. Hold the front brake and rock the bike bacwards and forward. do you feel a jiggle? do you hear a noise?
Do a youtube search for aheadset adjustment. The only thing I'll say since it might not be mentioned in the video and since you moved spacer is...make sure that the top of the fork is at least a touch lower than the top of the stem, but no lower than the top allen bolt on the stem, to give the starnut some room to sqeeze the headset for adjustment.
As far as the brake adjustment, it's pretty easy but can be tricky the first time you do it so again I'll say youtube.


----------



## norwish (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks pfox and theMeat. I tried what both of you said and it seems to have solved the problem of the rattling. :thumbsup:


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Np, we've all made the mistake when swapping out different stem/spacer/handlebar combos.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

You Sir are welcome


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

Instead of starting a new thread im going to add to this one... im having similar issues but it only happens when I hit a root semi hard or when i grab the front brake hard... Im have the allen bolt locked down pretty tight but i dont want to over tighten it. 

thanks in advance


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Loosen the stem from the fork steerer but do not remove(bolt, or bolts on the side). Then tighten the allen bolt on top of the stem/cap. Don't make it so tight that it resists you trying to turn the handbars or makes a grinding noise, but tight enough that the rattle stops. Then retighten the stem to the fork steerer. Sorry if this doesn't make you see a clear picture of what I'm trying to explain, but that's why I suggested watching a youtube vid of it.


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

theMeat said:


> Loosen the stem from the fork steerer but do not remove(bolt, or bolts on the side). Then tighten the allen bolt on top of the stem/cap. Don't make it so tight that it resists you trying to turn the handbars or makes a grinding noise, but tight enough that the rattle stops. Then retighten the stem to the fork steerer. Sorry if this doesn't make you see a clear picture of what I'm trying to explain, but that's why I suggested watching a youtube vid of it.


Ya Ive done that several times and when I do the check (turn the bars sideways, lock the fork, front brake and check for play) its fine... no play at all. But when I hit a bump or grab the front brake pretty hard there is a split second clink.

Edit: I did some more searching and there were some reccomendations to check to see if the crown race is properly seated on the fork. I will check this tommorow.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Did you



theMeat said:


> ...make sure that the top of the fork is at least a touch lower than the top of the stem, but no lower than the top allen bolt on the stem, to give the starnut some room to sqeeze the headset for adjustment..


What kinda fork? Did you run with a loose haedset for a time? How old and used is the bike?


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

theMeat said:


> Did you
> 
> What kinda fork? Did you run with a loose haedset for a time? How old and used is the bike?


Rockshox tora, bike is a month old, Its only been as loose as it is now... so makes the knocking sound anytime i hit a decent bump or really grab the front brake.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

You say you checked it several times but also say that it's as tight now as it always been so I'm confused. Did you watch the video? Do you know how to properly adjust the headset? Is there room between the steerer and stem to make adjustment? 
It doesn't have to be the headset, that's just my best guess over the internet, so since it's only a month old I'd say take it back to the shop you got it from. let them figure it out.


----------



## FoyBoy326 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm having the exact same problem with my 1 wk old SC Heckler. Familiar with headset adjustment- even swung by the shop to have them take a look. Tightened everything down, said I was good to go- but the knock persists. Very frustrated


----------



## norwish (Feb 22, 2010)

FoyBoy326 said:


> I'm having the exact same problem with my 1 wk old SC Heckler. Familiar with headset adjustment- even swung by the shop to have them take a look. Tightened everything down, said I was good to go- but the knock persists. Very frustrated


My rattling ended up being caused by me tightening everything; but backwards. Not sure if you've done this as well, but you have to tighten down the headset first, then tighten the stem. I just sort of worked my way back up, and that's what caused the issue.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Could be something else but take off the cap on top and make sure there's some room between the top of the steerer and the top of the stem for adjustment(squish) room to sqeeze the headset.


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

I Cleaned, re-lubed, and reassembled my headset and now its gone. Im not sure what was wrong but its fine now.


----------

